# Velvet does Sasha on Video!!!



## Velvet (May 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxcRueXi4Q

Check out my video, took me awhile, and for some reason it's fuzzy now in places (thats what you get for using Windows Movie Maker huh?) but the song is finally done, so...ENJOY!!!

X:bow:O

Velvet


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 29, 2009)

It was so much fun to work and stay with you last year! Good times! As always I'm a fan of most anything you do. Thanks for posting it!  *hugs*


----------



## MisterGuy (May 29, 2009)

A photographer/videographer could certainly do worse for models than Sasha. Good stuff.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 29, 2009)

hey you guys that was awesome! The link by the way is hosed in Velvets post here is a working link.


----------



## Judge_Dre (May 29, 2009)

Great video. I love how Sasha is making out with a guy in public. It's so sexy to see a proud FA and proud BBW show their affection.


----------



## candygodiva (May 29, 2009)

That was incredible!!!


----------



## meaulnes (May 29, 2009)

I wish all young women of Paris would be so beautiful as Sasha! I like this city and I visite often Montmartre, so it is a joy for me to see there a wonderful queen like Sasha!


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2009)

i love it!!!!!:smitten: great work girls


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 29, 2009)

The link doesn't seem to work :-(


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 29, 2009)

This is great for Size Acceptance because Sasha's star quality is made so evident! Wonderful music, Velvet... hope you didn't put Sasha thru too many takes on the stair-climbing... she zips right up 'em :bow::bow::bow:with a little vid-magic!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 29, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> The link doesn't seem to work :-(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxcRueXi4Q The Webmaster provides a default 'http://www.' which sometimes causes difficulty when cut&pasting...


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 29, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> The link doesn't seem to work :-(



Oldtimer use this link.



OH! now that this posted I see Ned gave you a working link too... but I will leave this hear like I have something to say lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 29, 2009)

Outstanding work, ladies.

Yes, I'm envious of the lucky fellow making out with Sasha:happy:


Great camera work and a very sweet video.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## bmann0413 (May 29, 2009)

Total awesome sauce! Not to mention, you can't help but be jealous at the guy she's making out with. lol


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 30, 2009)

Nice work! Fun and hot video!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 30, 2009)

Good video Velvet, and Sasha is beautiful as always!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 30, 2009)

That was an awesome video! Sasha is so pretty.


----------



## katherine22 (May 30, 2009)

Amazing - fat is the new sex!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 30, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> Oldtimer use this link.
> 
> 
> 
> OH! now that this posted I see *Ned* gave you a working link too... but I will leave this hear like I have something to say lol



Thank you both!
I will be checking this out


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 30, 2009)

What a great job! I enjoyed every second of it. Velvet is awesome; she's a real artist!:bow:
Sasha looks breathtaking as always. She is a wonderwoman, too:wubu:


----------



## bexy (May 30, 2009)

Oooh this is awesome! I particuarly enjoyed the neck licking hehe!! Great job!!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks so much to you and Lord B for acting as Muses, and agreeing to all the neck licking, lol :eat2:
Clearly you are a beauty inside and out and I think that is a quality people inately react to. So thanks again and please pass the enchilada
XO
Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I am disappointed gravely in fact, in the poor quality, ie fuzzyness of this video, but have a new Premiere elements that I need to figure out so that my next might be better.
Thanks, Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Wow thats so cool you live in Idaho! I dream of visiting places like that one day. I would so love to shoot there.
Anyway, thanks very much and thank you for replacing the link which I seem to inevitably screw up,lol


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Judge_Dre, you so got the point! We rarely if ever witness positive fat sexuality in modern media and that is precisely why I chose to make a music video which didnt automaticly have a song which referenced her size, or Big Ol Butt etc. but instead a sexy romance between a couple which happened to include a SSBBW. And a willing, able and kind FA to boot!
Thanks,
Velvet

;1187892]Great video. I love how Sasha is making out with a guy in public. It's so sexy to see a proud FA and proud BBW show their affection.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Beautiful!




candygodiva said:


> That was incredible!!!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Indeed!






meaulnes said:


> I wish all young women of Paris would be so beautiful as Sasha! I like this city and I visite often Montmartre, so it is a joy for me to see there a wonderful queen like Sasha!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Superodalisque, glad you like it!XO
Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Nedsydotes!!!:kiss2:
Thanks! Indeed with Sasha you can't go wrong! And only one take on the stairs, which she did kinda zip up anyway,lol 
I of course had to do those damn stairs like daily, ughg!



Sonntag;1188034]This is great for Size Acceptance because Sasha's star quality is made so evident! Wonderful music, Velvet... hope you didn't put Sasha thru too many takes on the stair-climbing... she zips right up 'em :bow::bow::bow:with a little vid-magic![/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks I stink at linking and all the techno things in life.:doh:
Big kiss and hope u r doing great,
Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Cynth!



IdahoCynth said:


> Oldtimer use this link.
> 
> 
> 
> OH! now that this posted I see Ned gave you a working link too... but I will leave this hear like I have something to say lol


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

How funny, I have the Gap bands OUTSTANDING playing now and then read your post, heehee
Glad you dug it and hope you are doing well. Rumor has it they may sell my Bills to Toronto, say it aint so!!!
XO
Velvet




Still a Skye fan said:


> Outstanding work, ladies.
> 
> Yes, I'm envious of the lucky fellow making out with Sasha:happy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Bmann! Yeah I am sure loads of guys would love to be in his place, even when we were on the streeets of Paris we had a fervent bystander exclaiming Sasha's glories. In fact reaction was quite positive and Sasha was very brave as I asked that she wear some of my revealing clothes. Its easy when you are in your living room or at a Fat Bash to do that but it is not always easy to do so in a city where most are thin, so kudos to them both!
XO
Velvet



bmann0413 said:


> Total awesome sauce! Not to mention, you can't help but be jealous at the guy she's making out with. lol


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Hey lil Hottie Jay,
Glad you dug it!
XO
Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Stan!


fa_man_stan said:


> Good video Velvet, and Sasha is beautiful as always!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks and yes indeed she is!
Best, Velvet



thatgirl08 said:


> That was an awesome video! Sasha is so pretty.


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

lol We're getting there Katherine!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Oldtimer! I appreciate it!
She is a stunner!
Big kiss to u my fellow European,
Velvet


76;1188490]What a great job! I enjoyed every second of it. Velvet is awesome; she's a real artist!:bow:
Sasha looks breathtaking as always. She is a wonderwoman, too:wubu:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you, and glad you dig the neck licking, lol
XO
Velvet


----------



## WholeLottaLinda (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the video! It is soooo sexy. Very well done! :smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Linda! So pleased you like it.
All the best,
Velvet




WholeLottaLinda said:


> I love the video! It is soooo sexy. Very well done! :smitten:


----------



## Goddess Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

What a sexy ass video. Great job Velvet and Sascha looks absolutely HOT HOT HOT!!!:smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much Patty! So gald you like, and for an UNFUZZY version try
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N03k_SKZWjU&feature=channel
:kiss2:
Sasha is hot indeed and it's about time the media stopped censoring us because of our size.
XO
Velvet




Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> What a sexy ass video. Great job Velvet and Sascha looks absolutely HOT HOT HOT!!!:smitten:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Rumor has it they may sell my Bills to Toronto, say it aint so!!!



Makes you sick, doesn't it?!


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2009)

James looks great too!


----------



## James (Jun 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> James looks great too!



you're most kind...


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2009)

missaf said:


> I have to admit, I had to watch the video a few times for the hot FA :blush:



Wait, there was someone other than James in that video? Why, I ... hmmn.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jun 2, 2009)

Velvet this video was artistically wonderful and very sexy I loved it. Sasha you looked hawt as usual but you really add a level of sexy innocence that truly brought emotions out of the music. Wonderful job Velvet.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2009)

missaf said:


> I have to admit, I had to watch the video a few times for the hot FA :blush:



Yeah - I think a lot of the women here might be doing the same thing.

:blush:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell yeah!:doh:



Tooz said:


> Makes you sick, doesn't it?!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2009)

Indeed and what is killer about James is that he is a FA who genuinely stands up for his appreciation of bbw/ssbbw and was very open to my direction, granted the job wasn't too tough  
Viva James and all you FA's who make us feel desired and special.
Well said Jes!
XO
Velvet



Jes said:


> James looks great too!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2009)

Big up to Jdawg:eat2:




missaf said:


> I have to admit, I had to watch the video a few times for the hot FA :blush:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Hell yeah!:doh:



Gotta keep the WNY teams in WNY


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!


Tooz said:


> Gotta keep the WNY teams in WNY


----------

